# Salary Expectations & Cost of Living



## you2ube (May 1, 2012)

Hi Everyone,
I am an IT consultant with 7 years of experience - I have 4 dependants (My wife, an 8 month old child, & my parents) - I have a decent salary in Pakistan & we are able to live comfortably & I am also able to have decent savings with my present income - My company wants to move me to Dubai - I cannot leave my parents alone & want to atleast have me parents live with for extended periods of time in Dubai/Sharjah like e.g. 2-3 visits a year 1-2 months each visit.
I havent yet received any concrete offer (just the intention from my company to move me) - - my company will provide me with basic salary + House allowance + Medical cover for my immediate family & one time relocation allowance + I will negotiate for a school tuition allowance for children which may not be applicable to me for one year after moving but in case i stay for more then 4-5 years it will come in very handy.

I have analyzed my living expenses for 3 people (2 adults + 1 child) + my 2 parents who would be living with me for extended periods - living in 2 bedroom apartment as follows

Dewa 1800
Telephone 300 (this is family use telephone bill, for office a separate company provided service will be provided)
Other Misc Utilities 400
Transportation 2500
Food Supplies & Groceries 1500
Other Misc Cost of Living 1500

Misc Expenses for Parents (e.g. there travel cost, visa cost + any other costs when they come to visit me) 5000 AED

The total cost based of living based on this is 13000 aed 

Do you think this is a reasonable calculation for living expense - I know living cost depends on life-style but does the expense amount seems sufficient for moderate life style
Based on the above calculation it seems to me that it should be viable for me to consider moving if I get
18K per month base Salary
annual housing Allowance Enabling me to Rent 2 bedroom Apartment in a Moderate Nieghborhoud in Dubai (From What I know the company pays around 80K house rent per year).
School tution Fee Allowance for upto 2 children
Medical Insurance

- Do you think this would be a reasonable expectation for someone like me having 7 years of experience - working for over 3 years in my present company as a Senior Consultant ?




Based on the above calculation I be


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Your calculations are quite accurate, and so is your salary expectation assuming you're a white person from a western country. Depends how reasonable your company is if you're from Pakistan. Don't be surprised if they offer you half of that.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi,

I cannot tell right off hand whether your maths are right. As you correctly pointed out it depends on your life style, the neighbourhood you will pick among other things.

Since your company is moving you, you are expected to make more, right ? It should be seen as a promotion and not as a burden. I do believe your company is sensitive to that since they know you and they want you there.

It is important that you share those concerns with your boss. It honestly depends how you negotiate with your company. Well, since your company has a bureau here in the UAE, I believe you have some coworkers who can share with you their experiences about the costs and benefits they get . This will end up helping you to figure out things.

Sharjah is more affordable than Dubai and I heard they have pretty good schools (perhaps better than the ones in Dubai ?). I don't know but there is a thread about it ...have a look. Maybe moving to Sharjah is better ?

Perhaps you can just stay for a year on a temporary basis and return to Pakistan ? Anyhow, negotiate what's best at the end for you. If you have no choice and will end up worse off, try to make it a short term thing and leave your family in Pakistan. ( that will help you save some more)

I could not disagree more with Gavtek comments about salary. My experience tells me that it depends on your last pay cheque and experience, not on your colour, nor origin. It depends as well on your company.

If that was true, no 2nd, nor 3rd generation of Indian, Pakistanis descendants from US, Canada or UK would be coming here and guess what there are tons here. And none of them would settle for less.

The other thing that you might not be aware of is that several locals speak Hindi or Urdu. That's the power of trade in time.

Good luck in your endeavour.

Best,


----------



## you2ube (May 1, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Your calculations are quite accurate, and so is your salary expectation assuming you're a white person from a western country. Depends how reasonable your company is if you're from Pakistan. Don't be surprised if they offer you half of that.


Thanks Gavtek, actually it wouldnt matter if my company doesnt offer me as per my expectation as I have a choice not to move - but what I am surprised at is how is it possible for people from south east asia & subcontinent with 7-10 years experience in any knowledge based industry to survive here with families at lower salary ranges/benefits if my cost assesment is accurate.
A single person can certainly save some money that he/she wouldnt be able to in their home country at even lower salary levels assuming he is willing to compromise somewhat in his lifestyle but A person at the age with that type of experience will either already have a family or will most likely be starting one in a couple of years. Considering the housing , School Tuition & Healthcare cost I dont understand why would people want to relocate here at these salary levels


----------



## you2ube (May 1, 2012)

Canuck_Sens said:


> Hi,
> 
> I cannot tell right off hand whether your maths are right. As you correctly pointed out it depends on your life style, the neighbourhood you will pick among other things.
> 
> ...


Thanks Canuck_Sens , we have a very small no. of people in this region - I am the only one from Pakistan - I do have the option to refuse to move (atleast thats what my manager told me ) - So while I am not sure if my company will offer me as per my expectation but as I have been made to believe there will not be any pressure to move if I refuse
regarding the other employees in the region - while I dont know their salary/packages (although they all have good SUVs & live in good housing )
Regarding Sharjah - actually as I have heard it can take around 6months upto 1 year for someone from Pakistan/India to get a driving license in dubai - until I dont have a car I will stay in dubai close to metro - once I have a car I can move to Sharjah - Another option that I am considering - but I dont know the legal aspect of it - I can get a work permit/visa from Dubai - but stay in Pakistan at my local salary - & my company paying me air-travel & lodging when I travel to dubai - (currently that is what my employer is doing but I travel at tourist visa & have to return home for 1 week after every two weeks to renew my visa) - if I can get a work permit from Dubai I will not need to renew my visa & can travel home every weekend - 
PS : In consulting Profession Monday-Friday travel is pretty common- I am doing that currently as well primarily to dubai & other destinations in the region. the major reason for my company to move me is that they are unable to arrange multiple entry visas to dubai & due to that sometimes I am unable to attend to urgent opportunities


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> I could not disagree more with Gavtek


There you have it Mr Tube, confirmation that I am correct.



Canuck_Sens said:


> It depends as well on your company.


That's what I said?



Canuck_Sens said:


> If that was true, no 2nd, nor 3rd generation of Indian, Pakistanis descendants from US, Canada or UK would be coming here and guess what there are tons here. And none of them would settle for less.


Yes, you mean the 2nd or 3rd generation Indian and Pakistanis who have been educated in US, Canada and UK and hold US, Canada and UK passports I presume? They also get discriminated against before accents are heard and passports are produced.


----------

